# UVC bei Schwerkraft



## groecamp (14. März 2016)

Da die Entscheidung für meinen 2. Teich für das Schwerkraftprinzip gefallen ist habe ich jetzt natürlich das Problem mit der UVC...
Wie gesagt habe ich 3 Filtertonnen... von der letzten (mit Helix halb gefüllt) geht es mittels Rohrpumpe zurück zum Teich...
Eine Schwerkraft-UVC oder eine innenliegende UVC kommt mir im wahrsten Sinne nicht in die Tonne... die Preise die dafür verlangt werden sind ja wahnwitzig.

Nun habe ich folgende Überlegungen angestellt. Die UVC wird sowieso nur nachts laufen...
1. Überlegung... mit einer Pumpe (ich hab mehrere 5000l Pumpen rumliegen) wird von Tonne 3 über den UVC das Wasser zurück in den Teich gepumpt... da nachts die Rohrpumpe mit 20.000l/std nicht läuft dürfte da auch nicht die Gefahr bestehen, dass die Tonne leergepumpt wird..

2. Überlegung... mit der selben Pumpe nach dem UVC wieder in die Tonne. Somit erreiche ich eine Verwirbelung und Sauerstoffanreicherung des Helix-Gedöns..Hier müsste ich allerdings dann die Rohrpumpe laufenlassen, damit auch genügend "Frischwasser" will meinen Teichwasser nach kommt...Macht das überhaupt Sinn diese Plastikteile zu verwirbeln oder doch so ein Brummkasten von Kompressor mit Sprudelsteinen. Ich mag diese Kisten nicht, das Brummen nervt mich.


----------



## koiteich1 (14. März 2016)

Hi
Eins vorweg bei Schwerkraft ist es das beste eine tauch UVC ein zu setzen.
OK willst du  nicht.
Dann würde ich die UVC extra mit einer Pumpe betreiben und in den Teich leiten.
Das Helix würde ich trotzdem mit einer Belüfterpumpe belüften.
die billigen Kompressoren sind laut aber zb. eine Halia V20-30 ist sehr leise.
Du hast eine 20000Ltr. Rohrpumpe an einem 8m³ Teich ??
Alle Achtung.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe .
Du schaltest nachts die Rohrpumpe ab??
Läuft dann noch eine andere Pumpe oder bewegt sich da gar nichts mehr in deinem Filter ??
Wenn du gar keinen Durchlauf mehr hast ist deine Biologie komplett platt den die braucht immer Nahrung nicht nur am Tag !!
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## groecamp (14. März 2016)

Ok... ne 8qm sind der alte Teich... der neue Teich, der mit dem alten verbunden wird, hat 15qm..

Ja diese Tauch-UVC sind mir einfach zu teuer...
.
Also das mit dem Abschalten war so ein Gedanke, wenn ich mit der separaten Pumpe in Teich gehe... weil sonst schätz ich mal 18.000l Rohrpumpe und ca. 3.500l UVC-Pumpe mir die Tonne leerpumpt...ich komm zum Filter mit 2 x 110 an, was etwa 20.000l sind...

Also von den Kompressoren kenn ich halt den Eheim bei meinem Aquarium... und den finde ich zu laut...


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2016)

Man sollte bezüglich der Belüfterpume schon unterscheiden - Membranbelüfter oder Kolbenkompressoren. Gute Belüfter (meist Membranbelüfter), die leistungsstark und leise sind, kosten natürlich etwas mehr, aber die hier angesprochene Hailea V-Serie sind Membranbelüfter und die sind schon im Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ganz gut und leise.

Das mit dem Abschalten verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich, aber selbst wenn Du mit der UVC-Pumpe über die Nacht filterst, sollte das Helix belüftet werden. Deine Rohrpumpe ist am Ende der Filterstrecke - ok, so weit klar. Wo ist die UVC samt Pumpe?

Ein Leersaugen zu unterbinden, wird schwierig, da auch das Helix eine gewisse Bremswirkung im Flow hat und so wird die Rohrpumpe die Kammer vielleicht nicht leersaugen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich den Wasserstand in der Pumpenkammer erheblich senken. Hier kommt es dann unter anderem darauf an, wie Du die einzelnen Filtertonnen verrohrst.

Vom Teich kommen nur 2 Leitungen, dann würde ich die Tonne mit je 3 Leitungen verbinden, damit sich die Sogwirkung auf die Eingangsverrohrung überträgt. So in der Theorie.


----------



## groecamp (14. März 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> ok, so weit klar. Wo ist die UVC samt Pumpe?


die Pumpe der UVC liegt quasi neben der Rohrpumpe in Tonne 3 ...die UVC ausserhalb der Tonne 3.. und das ist die Frage...
  wieder zurück in die Tonne und Helix aufwirbeln damit
oder
  gleich in den Teich...

Ok das mit der 3. Leitung vom Teich leuchtet mir ein... wenn nur die Schieber für DN 110 nicht so teuer wären...


----------



## Andre 69 (14. März 2016)

Hallo groecamp !
Als erstes kommen wieder die Sätze ....
Unsinn oder Sinn einer UVC , aber so wie jeder mag ! Und eigentlich hab ich sowasvongarkeeneAhnung und davon Recht viel !
Sarkasmus an !


> Auseinandersetzung über Schattenwurf von Kleinstteilen im Micrometerbereich bei einem Durchfluss von ca 1,5 l/sec... machen mir Angst...


Warum willst denn jetzt Kleinstteilchen im μm Bereich "beleuchten" ? Ick denk die stören nicht !
Sarkasmus aus !
Das musste jetzt sein !
Aber der , der mit dem Schatten , hätte da vielleicht eine relativ einfache Lösung wie man aus einer gepumpten Version eine Tauchversion macht !
Aber vielleicht melden sich hier auch noch Eksbärden hierfür ! Bevor ich wieder Schmarn erzähl .


----------



## groecamp (14. März 2016)

Na Schattenmann.... dann lass hören!!!


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2016)

ich würde dann...


groecamp schrieb:


> gleich in den Teich...


----------



## groecamp (14. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort...
Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage zwecks Theorie... gut ich sollte einen neuen Beitrag aufmachen...


Zacky schrieb:


> Vom Teich kommen nur 2 Leitungen, dann würde ich die Tonne mit je 3 Leitungen verbinden, damit sich die Sogwirkung auf die Eingangsverrohrung überträgt. So in der Theorie.


Du meinst also... ich komm vom Teich mit 2 Leitungen je DN 110 als mit einer Gesamtfläche von ca. 157 qcm an Tonne 1 an, und nun soll ich von Tonne 1 zu Tonne 2 und von Tonne 2 zu Tonne 3 mit 3 Leitungen (235,5 qcm) verbinden... meine Rohrpumpe hat DN 110... Das mit dem Sog versteh ich nicht...
Wenn weniger Wasser in Tonne 1 ankommt, und ich an dieser Tonne oben 2 Abläufe habe, wo entsteht da ein Sog...wenn mehr abläuft als dann sind die 3 Rohre irgendwann nicht mehr unter Wasser... weil weniger nachfließt...
Ich blick das nicht mit der Gravitation... bin nicht Einstein.....


----------



## mitch (14. März 2016)

Hi,

der Sog den die Rohrpumpe von tonne 3 ==> 2 ==> 1 weitergibt ist wird bei 2 x  DN110 immer weniger = nicht allzu großer Sog auf die Leitungen die vom Teich kommen
z.b. Wasserstand 3 tonne 70cm / 2 tonne 75cm / 1 tonne 80cm

wenn tonne 3 / 2 / 1  mit 3x 110 verbunden sind wird der Sog auf die Teichleitungen größer 
dann wird es z.b. so sein: 3 tonne 70cm / 2 tonne 70cm / 1 tonne 70cm 

alles klar   oder


----------



## Andre 69 (14. März 2016)

groecamp schrieb:


> Ich blick das nicht mit der Gravitation... bin nicht Einstein....


Ja, nee iss klar der hieß ja auch Albert  Aber wie kommst du auf Gravitation ? Drehst dich im Kreis !? 
Und ......gib den Eksbärden mal Zeit !


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2016)

ein DN 110 hat eine offene Fläche von 8332 mm² (Innen-Ø ~ 103 mm bei KG)

Wenn Du nur mit 2 Leitungen vom Teich kommst, bestimmst Du hier den Sog auf diese Leitungen. Durch die Rohrpumpe am Ende deiner Filterstrecke saugst DU das Wasser aus der letzten Tonne raus, das senkt den Wasserstand erheblich - das nachströmende Wasser kommt aus Tonne 2. Die Rohrpumpe erzeugt bei deinen 2 Verbindungsrohren einen Differenzdruck von (nehmen wir mal an) 5 cm zwischen Tonne 3 und 2. Zwischen Tonne 2 und 1 wird sich ebenfalls ein Differenzdruck erzeugen, der durch das Nachströmen von Tonne 1 erzeugt wird. Der Wasserstand soll ja nun in Tonne 2 durch die 2 Verbindungsrohre von Tonne 1 ausgeglichen werden.

Da aber immer nur eine bestimmte Menge an Wasser durch so ein 110er Verbindungsrohr fließt, erzeugst Du meiner Theorie nach, drei verschiedene Wasserstände in deinen 3 Tonnen. Der größte Unterschied wird wahrscheinlich in Tonne 3 (Pumpenkammer) erzeugt, da die Pumpe mehr zieht als nachkommt. Der geringste Differenzunterschied ist letztendlich dann vorne in Tonne 1.
Der wichtigere Differenzdruck sollte meines Erachtens nach, aber vorne in Tonne 1 erzeugt werden, damit hier genügend Sogwirkung auf die Bodenablauf- und die Skimmerleitung kommt. Ergo sollte in Tonne 1 ein angenommener Differenzdruck von 5 cm zum Teich erzeugt werden. Durch die 3-fach Verrohrung zwischen den Behältern erzeugt die Rohrpumpe am Ende weniger - optimal gar keine - unterschiedlichen Differenzen in den Tonnen 1 und 2, sondern erzeugt einen gleichmäßigen Differenzunterschied, so dass der eigentliche Differenzdruck somit zwischen Tonne 3 und 1 besteht bzw. genauer zwischen Tonne 3 und Teich!

Die jeweilige 2-fach Verrohrung nimmt Volumen und Differenzdruck durch Reibungsverluste und Querschnittsbegrenzung.

War das noch verständlich?


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2016)

hier noch Skizzen...ich hoffe man kann es erkennen, was ich meine


----------



## trampelkraut (14. März 2016)

Man hätte es nicht besser erklären können!


----------



## groecamp (15. März 2016)

Puuuh.... erstmal danke für die Erklärung... das muss ich jetzt erstmal verdauen...es klingt sehr logisch...nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Pokerhecht (15. März 2016)

Zacky hätte es nicht besser erklären können  inkl. Skizze!!

Die UVC sollte im vorderen Bereich der Filterkette hängen, weil durch die Bestrahlung z.B. Schwebealgen absterben und verklumpen! So bleibt das Material schon vorne im groben Filter hängen!

An einer Tauch-UVC kommst du eigentlich nicht vorbei, wenn du nicht aufwendig eine Bypass-Lösung willst. Hier mal mein Eigenbau als Durchfluss UVC in die Verbindung zwischen die Filtertonnen integriert.


----------



## Nori (15. März 2016)

Bei solchen oder ähnlichen Konstruktionen brauche ich keinen Tauch-UVC - da bin ich mit einem Durchfluss-UVC (Gravitations-UVC) besser bedient, da das Gehäuse dort auch noch haltbarer ist (und auch noch etwas reflektiert!).
Wenn man einen Tauch-UVC mit 40 Watt etwa mit 150,- € ansetzt ist man mit so einem Teil mit Sicherheit bei dieser Verwendungsart (!) auf der sicheren Seite (eventuelle Undichtigkeiten beim Einbau des Tauch-UVC - poröses Rohr wegen Strahlung nach einiger Verwendungszeit etc.)

- defekter Link entfernt -

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (15. März 2016)

Hallo Pokerhecht,

in welchen Intervallen musst du das HDPE T Stück austauschen?


----------



## Pokerhecht (15. März 2016)

Hallo Mitch, das System läuft jetzt 2 Jahre ohne ein Problem. Keine Undichtigkeit und keine Ablösung der Oberfläche im Rohr! Einmal habe ich das Leuchtmittel getauscht!

Nebenbei, so eine 40W Amalgam UV Lampe bekommt schon für ca. 80-90 Euro, ...und sie hat die Leistung einer ca. 80W UVC Lampe!


----------



## Nori (15. März 2016)

Einen Amalgam-Tauchstrahler für 80,- € - interessant - ich dachte das kostet schon das Leuchtmittel...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pokerhecht (15. März 2016)

Hallo Nori,

da hast du recht. 
Ich habe alles bei einem Abverkauf vom Händler bekommen, wo das Verbot von offenen UVC Strahlern diskutiert wurde. Aktuell ist man bei ca. 150 Euro ohne Gehäuse usw.! 
Bei dem Linkvorschlag ist man ja schon bei 259 Euro. Die 100 Euro für ein 110er Gehäuse habe ich mir halt gespart!
Allerdings ist die Reflektionswirkung bei 40 Watt nicht nennenswert und es ist nur ein gut gemeinter Vorschlag für den Fragesteller!


----------



## Andre 69 (15. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> HDPE T Stück


Da irrt einer !  
Ein HT Rohr ( hochtemperatur , 95°C ) ist aus PP ( Polypropylen ) und nur bedingt UV beständig ! 
Besser wäre hier zum Bleistift , Rehau Raupiano Rohr ! Dies ist durch eine äussere Beschichtung bis zu 2Jahre UV stabil ! 
Wenn jetzt beim Pokerknecht das HT schon 2Jahre hält , sollte dies noch länger halten ! Man sollte bedenken das dies dann LowBudget Versionen sind !
@Pokerknecht
ICH hätte nur den KG Enddeckel nicht genommen ! Dies mag kein UV , wird hart und kann dir platzen ! 
( Stossempfindlich !)
@groecamp 
So ähnlich sieht es bei mir aus ! Nur hab ich es noch einfacher gebaut ! Ich hab den Glaskolben einer alten gepumpten UVC genommen !
Ansonsten , scheint ihr aber nach der Lampe kein Wasser mehr zu haben , eher Gelee ! Da eure Algen innerhalb von 50 cm bis zum Sieb verklumpt sind ! 
Mich sollte man  aber nicht Ernst nehmen , daher sind alle von mir gemachten Angaben und Äusserungen nur Geplapper vom Schattenmann ! So lehne ich jede Garantie , Gewähr ...usw  ab ! 

Und jetzt


----------



## mitch (15. März 2016)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Da irrt einer !


 du hast halt noch bessere Augen   die alten Leute sehen das immer ned so genau


----------



## Nori (15. März 2016)

Die verbesserten UV-Eigenschaften des Rehau-Rohres haben aber mehr mit der UV-Beständigkeit durch äußere Bestrahlung zu tun und nicht durch größere Beständigkeit im Innern des Rohres (wo ja der Strahler sitzt) - da ist es ein gewöhnliches PP-Rohr....
Lt. Produkt-Info sind diese 2 Jahre "UV-Beständigkeit" auch nur hinsichtlich der Lagerfähigkeit im Freien gültig und nicht durch massive Bestrahlung mit einem UV-Strahler!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (16. März 2016)

Hallöle all !
 ! Habe kompletten Beitrag selber gelöscht ! Ich wollte nur Sachen richtig stellen !
Es sind hier Fehler wiedergegeben ! Danke groecamp !
Sowas aber auch , hab ich Glück , das ich verwirrt bin !
Nachtrag 
Und jetzt wirklich nur weiterlesen , wenn ihr nicht die Lust am Teich verlieren wollt !
http://filwatec.de/auswirkung-von-uv-bestrahlung


----------



## groecamp (16. März 2016)

Na ihr 2..(Andre 69 und Nori)
wieso macht ihr nicht euren eigenen Thread auf... über Licht und Schatten von UVC oder UVC-Beständigkeit von irgendwelchen Rohren? Jedes mal kriegt ihr euch hier in die Haare sobald UVC auftaucht, und dann auch noch wenn es gar nicht zum Thema passt...


----------



## trampelkraut (16. März 2016)

Also ich brauche da jetzt also auch noch einen  *UV - Srahlen Neutralisator  *toll!


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2016)

Man kann es ja auch bei einem UV -Tauchstrahler, der in einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage möglichst nicht als Durchflußbremse eingebaut werden sollte, es auch in Betracht ziehen, diesen in eine Kiste, Kammer zu integrieren und soweit möglich ein wenig glänzendes Blech 1.43...ringsherum anzubringen
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ebenfalls könnte man ggf. ein Edelstahl- Ofenrohr an Stelle eines PP, KG, PVC oder PEHD Rohres zu verwenden.
Diese sind aber leider nur aussen poliert, passen aber von den verfügbaren Durchmessern manchmal sogar direkt in die Muffen eines KG- Rohres oder Formstücks.
Ansonsten geht mit Flexmuffen da auch einiges....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahl-Ra...hash=item41625f8f11:m:mEeU6wJzRxmnCXasokTA18g


----------



## joopy66 (21. Mai 2016)

Nehme den Vorschlag von ThorstenC gerne auf und frage mich, wie breit die Kiste / das Rohr wohl sein sollte. Bei meiner Teichkonstellation reicht eine 30-40W Tauch-UVC - wie weit strahlt diese, so das ich dort den Rand schützen sollte?


----------

